# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Geen menstruatie

## Blub_

Ik heb een klein probleempje en aangezien ik de dokter nu niet meer kan bellen, vraag ik het eerst even hier.
Ik slik nu zo ongeveer 3 jaar de pil. Helemaal geen problemen mee gehad en alles gaat gewoon goed. Wel een keer of 2 vergeten in het eerste jaar maar daarna niet meer. 

Nu ben ik vorige maand begonnen met een nieuwe strip. Maar in de derde week kreeg ik ineens een bloeding en leek het erop alsof ik gewoon ongesteld was... Dit vond ik erg vreemd. Maar heb ik verder niets mee gedaan. Aangezien ik ook aan het afvallen ben leek het mij ook niet zo heel erg raar dat ik ineens een bloeding kreeg.

Nu zou ik gister ongesteld moeten worden maar dat gebeurde niet. Vandaag ook nog steeds niet. Toen maar even de dokter gebeld en mijn verhaal uitgelegd. Ook dat ik aan het afvallen was en dat ik een bloeding had gehad. De assistent vertelde mij dat ik me geen zorgen hoefde te maken en dat als het volgende maand nog een keer voorkwam ik maar een langs moest komen voor een andere pil. Aangezien deze dan te licht zou kunnen zijn geworden.

Nu heb ik vanavond seks gehad met mijn vriend en nu vraag ik mij toch wel heel erg af of dat wel had "gemogen". Als in .. moet ik me nu wel zorgen gaan maken?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Inderdaad gewoon je volgende menstruatie afwachten. Het kan goed zijn dat je niet meer ongesteld werd omdat je al gebloed had zegmaar. Als je gewoon netjes je pil slikt zou het wel goed moeten gaan. Ik zou wel de rest van de maand een condoom gebruiken. Voor de zekerheid, en dan hoef je je ook niet zo'n zorgen te maken verder.

----------


## pilvraagjes

(zo kort na een bloeding lijkt het me ook niet dat je nu eisprong zal hebben, dus ik denk dat het allemaal wel mee zal vallen)

----------

